# New MTG-B1000 Bluetooth/MB6 Models - PHOTO thread!!!! Here’s mine - post yours!!!



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Well I wasn't really expecting this beauty to arrive today, but it did!! :-! MTG-B1000-1AJF!

Wow, just WOW!!! That's all I keep saying to myself as I look at this on my wrist!! I am SUPER impressed with its looks!!! And its size is just about perfect, IMO!! The little details on it are impressive. Strap is soft and comfortable. Fits my wrist VERY well! This doesn't bode well for some of my other Gs.. :-d

If any of you are on the fence on this one, DON'T BE!! Trust me!! It's SMOKIN' HOT!!!! :-!

Here are some initial shots. I know Kubr1ck, and some other members, will be getting theirs soon! Let's see those pics!!! :-!:-!:-!













It even has nice blue lume (in addition to a light)!


----------



## CC (Nov 1, 2016)

Congrats. Light & battery indicator are huge improvements and should of always been on the MTG.
Not sure how I feel about MTG on rubber but glad you like it.
How's the weight feel?


----------



## lukemeetze (Jun 15, 2014)

I’m really glad I only wear digital because if not I would have to have one of those! That baby is sweet!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

Yes, congrats indeed! Looks great! :-!

How is the strap? Is it GW-5000 soft, or how would you describe it?

Not sure I'll be getting one, but will be watching this thread to find out more about the model.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

CC said:


> Congrats. Light & battery indicator are huge improvements and should of always been on the MTG.
> Not sure how I feel about MTG on rubber but glad you like it.
> How's the weight feel?


Thanks! I also like the battery indicator, though I haven't figured out how to use it yet.. :-d Don't forget that the G1000 MTGs have a light. Would have been nice if the S1000s did too.

I really like this MTG on the strap. Textured outside, smooth and soft inside. I haven't weighed it, but I think from specs I saw that it's in the neighborhood of 125-ish grams. Not heavy at all, but feels great on the wrist.

Just checked and there's no English manual for this watch yet - online. But I did get a h/c manual in English.


----------



## CC (Nov 1, 2016)

Does the battery indicator kick in, briefly, when you enter 'time keeping' mode?


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

CC said:


> Does the battery indicator kick in, briefly, when you enter 'time keeping' mode?


Yes, actually it does. I read that in the manual right after making my last post. (mine needs some charging...) ;-)



James142 said:


> Yes, congrats indeed! Looks great! :-!
> 
> How is the strap? Is it GW-5000 soft, or how would you describe it?
> 
> Not sure I'll be getting one, but will be watching this thread to find out more about the model.


Thanks! The strap is nice, it's not quite GW-5000 soft. It's a little stiffer than THAT strap. But, it's still pretty soft and flexible. Very comfortable on the wrist. I believe Casio calls it a "Urethane" strap. Evidently it has better abrasion, cut, and tear resistance than rubber.


----------



## umarrajs (Oct 18, 2012)

Congrats!!
Nice looking iteration on 2 time zone watch.


----------



## Worker (Nov 25, 2009)

Holy mackerel!! That was super fast!!!! 

Congrats on a real looker T4P. Hope to get mine in this upcoming week sometime. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brvheart (Jan 30, 2008)

Woah my goodness. This could spell trouble for my retirement....

Congrats TPN! Looks GREAT!!! 

sent from Mars


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

brvheart said:


> Woah my goodness. This could spell trouble for my retirement....
> 
> Congrats TPN! Looks GREAT!!!
> 
> sent from Mars


Well look who returned!  Thanks man.  Whaddya mean - "trouble" for your retirement? You gotta tell time when you are retired, don't you? :-d:-d



Worker said:


> Holy mackerel!! That was super fast!!!!
> 
> Congrats on a real looker T4P. Hope to get mine in this upcoming week sometime.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! Did you get this one, or the black one??


----------



## brvheart (Jan 30, 2008)

Time4Playnow said:


> Well look who returned!  Thanks man. Whaddya mean - "trouble" for your retirement? You gotta tell time when you are retired, don't you? :-d:-d
> 
> Thanks! Did you get this one, or the black one??


Haha! How you been brother? Not retired in the work sense, but rather the watch buying sense...nothing has really caught my eye and the ones I have I kinda want to sell...

Until I see your post - then I'm all like "****** **** ****!!! Where's Mrs Brv....gotta watch goes the bat about to swing at my head because TPN so loaded the thread up with my next hunt!!!"

sent from Mars


----------



## Worker (Nov 25, 2009)

Thanks! Did you get this one said:


> I grabbed the black one. Hoping it looks half as nice as yours!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1313 (Aug 28, 2007)

Looks great! I love the strap design.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

brvheart said:


> Haha! How you been brother? Not retired in the work sense, but rather the watch buying sense...nothing has really caught my eye and the ones I have I kinda want to sell...
> 
> Until I see your post - then I'm all like "****** **** ****!!! Where's Mrs Brv....gotta watch goes the bat about to swing at my head because TPN so loaded the thread up with my next hunt!!!"
> 
> sent from Mars


Hahahaha Gotcha. Well, if there's a good watch to bring you out of "retirement," this one might be it! :-d


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

brvheart said:


> ... Not retired in the work sense, but rather the watch buying sense...


1st rule of watch retirement: Stay away from f17!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Excellent score T4PEnjoy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Congrats, T4P, and great shots! This one really does look like the perfect size, with a relatively thin profile as well, at least compared to the last gen MT-Gs. The resin strap looks very well-integrated, so much so that in some angles you can't even tell it's not a bracelet. Great little details as well, like the textured dial, the subtle red accents that give it just enough pop, and that awesome knurled crown.

I like Casio's choice of resin for this new MT-G, as it takes it out of the MR-G's shadow a bit while still keeping it a cut above the G-STEEL line with the extra attention to detail and higher quality finish.


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Time4Playnow said:


> Thanks! The strap is nice, it's not quite GW-5000 soft. It's a little stiffer than THAT strap. But, it's still pretty soft and flexible. Very comfortable on the wrist. I believe Casio calls it a "Urethane" strap. Evidently it has better abrasion, cut, and tear resistance than rubber.


Makes sense that it wouldn't be as soft as the one on the GW-5000, as it is holding up a bit more weight. Need some structural rigidity!

By the way, I'm amazed at how quickly you received yours. Mine is being shipped to my office, so hopefully I'll have it in hand mid-week.


----------



## STavros78 (Jul 13, 2016)

Amazing. Definetely on my want list. Enjoy it bro


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

kubr1ck said:


> Congrats, T4P, and great shots! This one really does look like the perfect size, with a relatively thin profile as well, at least compared to the last gen MT-Gs. The resin strap looks very well-integrated, so much so that in some angles you can't even tell it's not a bracelet. Great little details as well, like the textured dial, the subtle red accents that give it just enough pop, and that awesome knurled crown.
> 
> I like Casio's choice of resin for this new MT-G, as it takes it out of the MR-G's shadow a bit while still keeping it a cut above the G-STEEL line with the extra attention to detail and higher quality finish.


Thanks Kubr1ck!! Very observant of you. This one is very nicely finished, with many little details that are very cool. You'll see - soon enough! :-d

Yeah, it makes a nice companion to the MR-G, for those days when you don't feel like going all-metal. Yet, it does feel and look like a high-end G. And truthfully, I'm pleasantly surprised by the price! I think it's pretty reasonable, especially considering the cost of my G1000RS MTG. (And come to think of it, I paid about the same price for my carbon fiber G-steel, and I prefer this one over the G-steel)

It's not a small watch by any means, but for an MTG I think it's the perfect size. It's an all-around great looking sport watch, IMO. And that strap just gives a great fit on the wrist!


----------



## nkwatchy (Feb 23, 2011)

Oh wow, it's stunning! I feel like they absolutely nailed the proportions this time around, and have better differentiated it to bring it out from the shadow of the MR-G. Almost reminds me of a high tech Oris, especially the shape and the strap integration (which is a good thing).









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## gnus411 (May 19, 2007)

Great pics! That was crazy fast delivery. Can't wait for mine!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Time4Playnow said:


> It's not a small watch by any means, but for an MTG I think it's the perfect size. It's an all-around great looking sport watch, IMO. And that strap just gives a great fit on the wrist!


And I know you've already ordered the isofrane keepers to replace the metal one. :-d


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

It looks awesome! You've delivered on the beautiful pics, Time4play! The lume looks Seiko bright too. Enjoy that bad boy in the best. :-!


----------



## gnus411 (May 19, 2007)

Any side by sides with some mates?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

nkwatchy said:


> Oh wow, it's stunning! I feel like they absolutely nailed the proportions this time around, and have better differentiated it to bring it out from the shadow of the MR-G. Almost reminds me of a high tech Oris, especially the shape and the strap integration (which is a good thing).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! Yes, I think the proportions are darn near perfect for an MTG. Again, if you look at the specs, it is far from small. (50mm+) But it's a welcome reduction from the G1000 MTG. (about 3mm reduction in each dimension)



Ottovonn said:


> It looks awesome! You've delivered on the beautiful pics, Time4play! The lume looks Seiko bright too. Enjoy that bad boy in the best. :-!


Thanks Otto! The lume did surprise me with how bright it is. And not sure yet, but don't think it's as long-lasting as Seiko lume..



kubr1ck said:


> And I know you've already ordered the isofrane keepers to replace the metal one. :-d


haha You'd naturally think that, wouldn't you?? Funny enough, I think I'll leave the metal keeper on this one. Two reasons - it seems to stay in place pretty well, unlike on some other Gs. And two, the silver matches the rest of the watch really well, and to me it would almost seem like a 'downgrade' if I put the rubber ISO keepers on it. ;-)



gnus411 said:


> Great pics! That was crazy fast delivery. Can't wait for mine!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Yeah, it amazed me too. It left Japan early Thursday morning (U.S. EDT). Arrived today, Saturday. EMS is very fast, but two days from Japan to my door is crazy!! 

Be sure to post pics here when you get yours! :-!

BTW, I forgot to mention that the crown is screw-down, and it is every bit as smooth when locking as the crown on my MR-G is...

Speaking of pics, this thread needs more of them!! :-d:-d







Even the buckle is well-done, and heavy-duty!


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

Looks great! The black strap works well with it and surely helps to keep the weight at a reasonable level. Congratulations, wonderful purchase! 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## CC (Nov 1, 2016)

Found this interesting comparison online...


----------



## HiggsBoson (Oct 12, 2009)

Congratulation T4P, that looks stunning, wear in the best of health. :-!
If you find that being so enamoured with that beauty, you don't wear your GMW-B5000TFC-1 anymore, let me know.
I'll 'take it of your hands', well, what are friends for?! ;-) :-d


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

HiggsBoson said:


> Congratulation T4P, that looks stunning, wear in the best of health. :-!
> If you find that being so enamoured with that beauty, you don't wear your GMW-B5000TFC-1 anymore, let me know.
> I'll 'take it of your hands', well, what are friends for?! ;-) :-d


LOL can't hurt to try, right?


----------



## HiggsBoson (Oct 12, 2009)

Ottovonn said:


> LOL can't hurt to try, right?


Sure, what's the worst he can say, 'f**k off'?! :-d :-d


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

HiggsBoson said:


> Sure, what's the worst he can say, 'f**k off'?! :-d :-d


No, my friend, I'm too polite to say something like that. Instead, I'll just say PI$$ off!!

(kidding! But not kidding. :-d)

Let me suggest that you put that thought out of your head now. ;-) Firstly, I have no plans to sell the TFC (hell, I practically JUST got it). By the time I might ever consider that (5 yrs down the road or more), I'd be wanting to get BIG money out of it - the largest profit possible. Sorry/not sorry, but that's how I roll. ;-):-d:-d That would make up a little bit for all of the lost money on sales over the years. Did the same when I sold my titanium GWF-1000 Frog, and made a nice tidy profit on that. And you can be damn sure that the guy who bought it was very glad to get ahold of one. ;-)

Let me ask you....Since your order fell through, have you looked very hard to try and find another DLC square? :think: IMO there are bound to still be some out there at some obscure dealers somewhere... We are FAR from the 500 total in our counting thread here.



Miklos86 said:


> Looks great! The black strap works well with it and surely helps to keep the weight at a reasonable level. Congratulations, wonderful purchase!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Thanks Miklos! Yes, I weighed it on my scale yesterday... Came in at a whopping 122 grams. ;-) And with the way it fits the wrist, it is super comfortable.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

CC said:


> Found this interesting comparison online...
> 
> View attachment 13228335


That's a cool little photo. But the actual specs from Casio seem to indicate a larger size difference than that...

MTG-G1000

58.8×54.7×16.9mm

MTG-B1000

55.8 × 51.7 × 14.4 mm

** Edit: I just saw this comparison on the Japan g-shock site. The photo actually compares the S-1000 MTG vs. the B1000 MTG. That's why the numbers in the photo are off from the actual specs listed between the G1000 and B1000 MTGs above.


----------



## Jomarr (Apr 27, 2018)

Congratulations!! Nice watch, how is size it looks to small


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Jomarr said:


> Congratulations!! Nice watch, how is size it looks to small


TOO small??? Heck no!! This is its size: 55.8 × 51.7 × 14.4 mm

It's only too small if you are used to uber-HUGE watches like the GPR-B1000 Rangeman. ;-):-d:-d


----------



## HiggsBoson (Oct 12, 2009)

Time4Playnow said:


> No, my friend, I'm too polite to say something like that. Instead, I'll just say PI$$ off!!
> 
> (kidding! But not kidding. :-d)
> 
> ...


I did have a search around for a while, I kinda got disheartened and gave up. :-(
Anyway, I've ordered something new today, it should be here in the next few days. ;-) Not going to 'spill the beans' yet, it might jinx the whole deal, like my TFC!


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Turns out that the manual for the MTG-B1000s is available now, here: Timepieces(Watches) | Manuals | CASIO


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

Time4Playnow said:


> Thanks Miklos! Yes, I weighed it on my scale yesterday... Came in at a whopping 122 grams. ;-) And with the way it fits the wrist, it is super comfortable.


Thats not heavy at all. Casio did a good job with keeping the weigth down. Thanks for measuring!


----------



## gnus411 (May 19, 2007)

The sapphire on this is supposed to be spherical. Any thoughts on that? It's usually a tough thing to capture in a photo.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

gnus411 said:


> The sapphire on this is supposed to be spherical. Any thoughts on that? It's usually a tough thing to capture in a photo.


I've no way to tell that the crystal is any different than any other...


----------



## gnus411 (May 19, 2007)

Time4Playnow said:


> I've no way to tell that the crystal is any different than any other...


It's referenced in this article. I was just curious if it there was any visual evidence. Hopefully I can find out for myself soon!

Intersting article on the concept, design, and construction. It's in japanese, so just had Chrome auto-translate. The gist comes across pretty well.
ƒ�ƒ^ƒ‹‚ÆŽ÷Ž‰‚ÌŒ€"I-Z�‡�@�gG-SHOCK�h�uMTG-B1000�vŠJ"­�w‚Ì'§�í (2/3) - ITmedia NEWS


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm not sure what these are or if they serve any purpose, but I think they're a pretty cool attention to detail.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

brandon\ said:


> I'm not sure what these are or if they serve any purpose, but I think they're a pretty cool attention to detail.


Yeah, you can see those a little better in this photo. Looks like the strap is actually attached to that metal piece with the 3 screws from underneath. Then there's a very robust attachment to the lug. (which kinda resembles a D1000 Frogman lug)


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Time for more photos. ;-)


----------



## gnus411 (May 19, 2007)

Time4Playnow said:


> Yeah, you can see those a little better in this photo. Looks like the strap is actually attached to that metal piece with the 3 screws from underneath. Then there's a very robust attachment to the lug. (which kinda resembles a D1000 Frogman lug)


The article I linked (3rd page) talks a lot about that little red part .


----------



## Scout (Nov 17, 2012)

Any chance to get photos on wrist at a distance for size reference?


----------



## nkwatchy (Feb 23, 2011)

Great photos T4P. And if I may add to Scout's request - would you mind posting a size comparison photo with some other watches? I'm very tempted to pick one of these up! 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

Time4Playnow said:


> Time for more photos. ;-)


This looks great congratulations!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Scout said:


> Any chance to get photos on wrist at a distance for size reference?





nkwatchy said:


> Great photos T4P. And if I may add to Scout's request - would you mind posting a size comparison photo with some other watches? I'm very tempted to pick one of these up!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Comparison shots, sure. Photos from a distance, eh.....we'll see.

Give me some time guys. Plus, others will soon be receiving them too, so they can post as well. :-!


----------



## nkwatchy (Feb 23, 2011)

Time4Playnow said:


> Comparison shots, sure. Photos from a distance, eh.....we'll see.
> 
> Give me some time guys. Plus, others will soon be receiving them too, so they can post as well. :-!


All good, no pressure!

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

*MTG-B1000B-1AJF* in da house.. I'll post photos later when I have a chance. Stay tuned. (And sorry not sorry for the teaser photo. I learned from the best, *Steelerswit*. :-d)


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

*MTG-B1000B-1AJF*

I'll share more thoughts over the next week, but first impressions are very positive. Has the weight and build quality of the last gen MT-G, but is slimmer and smaller on the wrist. In terms of attention to detail on the dial, caseback and band, it is a cut above the last one (and I love the last one and have owned four of them). For now I'll let the photos do the talking. Thanks for watching.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

kubr1ck said:


> *MTG-B1000B-1AJF*
> 
> I'll share more thoughts over the next week, but first impressions are very positive. Has the weight and build quality of the last gen MT-G, but is slimmer and smaller on the wrist. In terms of attention to detail on the dial, caseback and band, it is a cut above the last one (and I love the last one and have owned four of them). For now I'll let the photos do the talking. Thanks for watching.
> 
> View attachment 13232795


OUTSTANDING, Kubr1ck!!! Congrats!!! :-!:-!:-!

Those are some amazing shots!! Your last one of the backlight might just be the coolest shot of a G's backlight that I've ever seen!!! :-! I love how you can see the detail of the hands and the dial. Incredible!

As I expected, the black model looks absolutely stunning! Those red accents are very cool!! I think it's definitely a step-up from the MTG-S1000BD model that we've both owned - which was really cool and special in its own right! 

I hope you enjoy yours as much as I enjoy mine! :-! Wear it in the best of health my friend. ;-)


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Time4Playnow said:


> OUTSTANDING, Kubr1ck!!! Congrats!!! :-!:-!:-!
> 
> Those are some amazing shots!! Your last one of the backlight might just be the coolest shot of a G's backlight that I've ever seen!!! :-! I love how you can see the detail of the hands and the dial. Incredible!
> 
> ...


Thanks brother, I appreciate that. This is gonna turn out to be quite a nice little photo thread I think. :-!

By the way, can I just say that Watchshop via Rakuten is an AWESOME seller. This is my second MT-G I've purchased from them, and shipping is blazing fast (from Osaka) and packaging is top drawer (plenty of bubble wrap and foam padding so that all boxes arrive unscathed). Big thumbs up for those guys over there. |>


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

nkwatchy said:


> Great photos T4P. And if I may add to Scout's request - would you mind posting a size comparison photo with some other watches? I'm very tempted to pick one of these up!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


.....Do you have a request for comparison shots with specific Gs?? If so I can probably comply... :-d


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

kubr1ck said:


> Thanks brother, I appreciate that. This is gonna turn out to be quite a nice little photo thread I think. :-!
> 
> By the way, can I just say that Watchshop via Rakuten is an AWESOME seller. This is my second MT-G I've purchased from them, and shipping is blazing fast (from Osaka) and packaging is top drawer (plenty of bubble wrap and foam padding so that all boxes arrive unscathed). Big thumbs up for those guys over there. |>


I agree with you, this will be a great thread. 

+1 on Watchshop!! I've bought probably 6-8 Gs from them over the years, and they are top-notch. YES, excellent pricing, great communication, blazing fast shipping, amazing packaging, and they even included both TAGS and the International (Tourist) Warranty card! :-! (to be fair, there are many excellent Rakuten sellers; but it really doesn't get any better than Watchshop!)


----------



## nkwatchy (Feb 23, 2011)

Time4Playnow said:


> .....Do you have a request for comparison shots with specific Gs?? If so I can probably comply... :-d


Haha you're too kind! Perhaps a square might be best as the GPR-B1000 and Mudmaster are probably too large to be relevant (but feel free to include them in the shot if you like!)

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## HiggsBoson (Oct 12, 2009)

Time4Playnow said:


> I've no way to tell that the crystal is any different than any other...


You could always try one of these. ;-)


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

HiggsBoson said:


> You could always try one of these. ;-)


hahaha No, what I meant was that there's no way for me to tell if the sapphire crystal is curved, as they say it is. Can't see that visually in any way...


----------



## HiggsBoson (Oct 12, 2009)

Time4Playnow said:


> hahaha No, what I meant was that there's no way for me to tell if the sapphire crystal is curved, as they say it is. Can't see that visually in any way...


Ahh, I see mate. :think:


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

fine watches and great photos gentle men


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

MTG-B1000 and high-end MR-G coming to Singapore:

https://deployant.com/casio-singapore-introduces-two-new-premium-g-shocks-mrg-g2000ha-and-mtg-b1000/


----------



## germanos30 (Sep 13, 2017)

Another colour is coming.


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

germanos30 said:


> Another colour is coming.
> View attachment 13234079


Yes, the *MTG-B1000B-1A4 *(black on red resin). Here's a crappy real world photo of one. Looking forward to seeing some owners photos in the future.


----------



## gnus411 (May 19, 2007)

I wonder how crazy I can drive myself constantly checking for shipping updates...

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

gnus411 said:


> I wonder how crazy I can drive myself constantly checking for shipping updates...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Answer: Pretty crazy!! :-d

Do you live in the U.S.?? I've found that my shipping updates on a package coming from Japan are often sorely lacking in information. And the information that is given is sometimes incorrect.

This MTG shipment of mine: I knew it got to NYC early Friday morning. Experience told me that, barring an unusual Customs delay, I would receive it Saturday. So here's how the shipping updates went on that:

- no further updates ALL DAY Friday.
- over night Friday, tracking was updated to show that the package made it to the Baltimore area. Told me delivery was expected by TUESDAY!! (and this was a PRIORITY MAIL EXPRESS International shipment!!)
- Kept checking tracking Sat morning. Nothing until just before NOON, when tracking said that the package made it to a Post Office somewhat closeby - but NOT my local Post Office. Now it said delivery was expected SUNDAY. At this point I began to accept that I might not get it until Sunday. (but still held out some hope that it might show up that day)
- Just after 3pm Saturday, a knock on my door. The package was finally delivered, a day earlier than what tracking had told me...

Next time, once I know when the package arrives in NYC, I'll know when to expect it just based on past experience. Looking at the tracking is largely useless for me and just aggravating. :roll:;-)


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Tuesday wrist shot.


----------



## gnus411 (May 19, 2007)

Time4Playnow said:


> Answer: Pretty crazy!! :-d
> 
> Do you live in the U.S.?? I've found that my shipping updates on a package coming from Japan are often sorely lacking in information. And the information that is given is sometimes incorrect.
> 
> ...


Yep in the US. Just processed through ISC!


----------



## Mister X (May 31, 2017)

Guys those live pics are gorgeous and I'm right on the edge of buying the black version. BUT, the AM/PM indicator cuts off the minute scale for the stopwatch dial from 7 to 15. Even with my OCD medication, I can't get over it. I use the stopwatch a lot, second only to telling time. How is it in real world use for you lucky owners?


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Mister X said:


> Guys those live pics are gorgeous and I'm right on the edge of buying the black version. BUT, the AM/PM indicator cuts off the minute scale for the stopwatch dial from 7 to 15. Even with my OCD medication, I can't get over it. I use the stopwatch a lot, second only to telling time. How is it in real world use for you lucky owners?


I have not used its stopwatch and rarely will. If I know I'll need a stopwatch, I'll wear a digital watch.


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

gnus411 said:


> The sapphire on this is supposed to be spherical. Any thoughts on that? It's usually a tough thing to capture in a photo.


By the way, I can confirm that the sapphire crystal on this new MT-G is indeed slightly convex. Very subtle though. May account for the exceptional clarity of the dial.


----------



## Jomarr (Apr 27, 2018)

kubr1ck said:


> Tuesday wrist shot.
> 
> View attachment 13234471


 how the watch compare in size with the gwf d1000 and the mudmaster gwg 1000 ?


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Jomarr said:


> how the watch compare in size with the gwf d1000 and the mudmaster gwg 1000 ?


MUCH smaller than either of those. Comparison shots coming within a couple days or so...


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Time4Playnow said:


> MUCH smaller than either of those. Comparison shots coming within a couple days or so...


Yeah, smaller case for sure, but the lugs do extend out a bit, and this thing is pretty damn heavy, lol. It's good that the band feels very durable and has some rigidity while still being comfortable, because otherwise this watch would feel very top-heavy.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

kubr1ck said:


> Yeah, smaller case for sure, but the lugs do extend out a bit, and this thing is pretty damn heavy, lol. It's good that the band feels very durable and has some rigidity while still being comfortable, because otherwise this watch would feel very top-heavy.


WHAT?????! Heavy??? :rodekaart:-x:-d

Oh my goodness - it just goes to show how individual perspectives can differ. The last thing I'd call this watch is heavy. I weighed mine the other day - 122 grams. I mean sure, it 'would be' somewhat heavy if on a bracelet. But even as-is, I don't consider the watch head to be heavy. Maybe that's just me... ;-):-d

To me, the watch does not feel top-heavy in the slightest. Not at all. ;-)


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Time4Playnow said:


> WHAT?????! Heavy??? :rodekaart:-x:-d
> 
> Oh my goodness - it just goes to show how individual perspectives can differ. The last thing I'd call this watch is heavy. I weighed mine the other day - 122 grams. I mean sure, it 'would be' somewhat heavy if on a bracelet. But even as-is, I don't consider the watch head to be heavy. Maybe that's just me... ;-):-d
> 
> To me, the watch does not feel top-heavy in the slightest. Not at all. ;-)


I heard the black ion plating adds 5 lbs of weight to the case.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

kubr1ck said:


> I heard the black ion plating adds 5 lbs of weight to the case.


:-d:-d:-d:-d

See, you should've gotten the silver one! :-d


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

kubr1ck said:


> I heard the black ion plating adds 5 lbs of weight to the case.


No, it's only 5 milligrams. ;-)


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

Time4Playnow said:


> :-d:-d:-d:-d
> 
> See, you should've gotten the silver one! :-d


You've picked up a lot of nice pieces lately, T4Pn. Is your collection growing faster than it's shrinking?


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Time4Playnow said:


> :-d:-d:-d:-d
> 
> See, you should've gotten the silver one! :-d


I'm holding out for the 35th anniversary gold & red version. You know it's coming!


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

GaryK30 said:


> You've picked up a lot of nice pieces lately, T4Pn. Is your collection growing faster than it's shrinking?


Uh oh, Gary's calling us out on our fickle false promises of "cut backs".


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

GaryK30 said:


> You've picked up a lot of nice pieces lately, T4Pn. Is your collection growing faster than it's shrinking?


Yes, that's true Gary I have. But believe it or not, if counting from the start of the year, I've actually sold far more than what I've picked up. At least, that's my impression at this moment. ;-):-d I don't have the actual numbers in front of me right now..

Now that you mention it, I need to CHECK the actual numbers though... Thing is, I was tracking all of that in a file that was unavailable for awhile when I had computer trouble. (That'll teach me for not putting it in iCloud!). :-d

So I have to get those numbers back up-to-date. And maybe get a reality check! ;-)


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Just took this evening wrist shot. Now I know what gnus411 was getting at with "spherical" sapphire crystal. Holy reflective AR coating, Batman! The only other Casio I own that has this rainbow effect under direct light is my Oceanus. It sure is purdy.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

GaryK30 said:


> You've picked up a lot of nice pieces lately, T4Pn. Is your collection growing faster than it's shrinking?


aHAAAAAA!!! The numbers are in!!! :-d

Drumroll.........To-date in 2018, I've bought 13 Casios, and I've SOLD.......30 Casios!!! :rodekaart:-!:-d:-d

So you see Gary, I'm actually doing pretty well!! :-d (even better if I count ALL my watch numbers for the year: bought 16 total, and sold 35 total) :-!

Now I don't want to rain on my own parade, but a couple of my purchases were quite expensive. One day when I'm brave I'll run the actual $$ figures and see if my $$ sold exceeds my $$ spent... ;-)

But I'm not done selling yet this year. I honestly don't 'plan' to buy many more at all. ;-):-d:-d



kubr1ck said:


> Uh oh, Gary's calling us out on our fickle false promises of "cut backs".


lol Speak for yourself, Mister.... :-d:-d:-d:-d


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Time4Playnow said:


> aHAAAAAA!!! The numbers are in!!! :-d
> 
> Drumroll.........To-date in 2018, I've bought 13 Casios, and I've SOLD.......30 Casios!!! :rodekaart:-!:-d:-d
> 
> ...


Man, you've sold 30 so far this year? That's impressive. Just thinking about boxing all those up is giving me a headache, lol. Props.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

kubr1ck said:


> Man, you've sold 30 so far this year? That's impressive. Just thinking about boxing all those up is giving me a headache, lol. Props.


Yeah and I took January completely off from all selling too!! :-d:-d

Even better, (guess I'm feeling brave) I just ran all the $$ numbers, and I'm in the black -- my sales covered all of my purchases!! Whew!!! :-!:-!:-!:-d:-d I can breathe a little sigh of relief now! ;-)\

So damn -- now I'm feeling EVEN BETTER about buying this MTG, if that's possible!! :-!:-d:-d


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Time4Playnow said:


> Yeah and I took January completely off from all selling too!! :-d:-d
> 
> Even better, (guess I'm feeling brave) I just ran all the $$ numbers, and I'm in the black -- my sales covered all of my purchases!! Whew!!! :-!:-!:-!:-d:-d I can breathe a little sigh of relief now! ;-)\
> 
> So damn -- now I'm feeling EVEN BETTER about buying this MTG, if that's possible!! :-!:-d:-d


So what you're saying is....

28 sold watches = 1 DLC square
2 sold watches = 1 MT-G B1000

:-d


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

kubr1ck said:


> So what you're saying is....
> 
> 28 sold watches = 1 DLC square
> 2 sold watches = 1 MT-G B1000
> ...


:-d

Close... But, the truth is closer to this (complete guesstimate). 35 total watches sold including other brands:

20 sold watches = 1 Seiko SBDB011
3 sold watches = 1 DLC square
2 sold watches = 1 MTG-B1000
10 sold watches = all my other purchases this year.... ;-):-d:-d


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

Time4Playnow said:


> aHAAAAAA!!! The numbers are in!!! :-d
> 
> Drumroll.........To-date in 2018, I've bought 13 Casios, and I've SOLD.......30 Casios!!! :rodekaart:-!:-d:-d
> 
> ...


I still need to make a post about it but I benefited greatly from these sales b-)

Thanks again sir! :-!


----------



## Worker (Nov 25, 2009)

Arrived just a few short minutes ago....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gnus411 (May 19, 2007)

Wow...two days too from Japan to the Chicago area...it's like Prime shipping! Lucked out with it flying through customs.

You can see the curvature of the glass when you view it at a low angle...it's like a jeweling effect which I think enhances the look and adds some texture over flat glass. Very classy!

The app is pretty nice for quickly updating settings.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Worker said:


> Arrived just a few short minutes ago....





gnus411 said:


> Wow...two days too from Japan to the Chicago area...it's like Prime shipping! Lucked out with it flying through customs.
> 
> You can see the curvature of the glass when you view it at a low angle...it's like a jeweling effect which I think enhances the look and adds some texture over flat glass. Very classy!
> 
> The app is pretty nice for quickly updating settings.


Awesome, congrats guys! Nice to see some new photos!


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Yeah, congrats gnus and Worker!! :-! 'Bout time some other members start posting here. That EMS shipping from Osaka is blindingly fast, isn't it??!!! 

What are your initial impressions??? :think:

Here are some comparison shots I promised: ;-)



















:-!


----------



## gnus411 (May 19, 2007)

Out and about...man this thing really pops. Will post thoughts a little later.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## atlety (May 19, 2017)

thanks for the comparation


----------



## nkwatchy (Feb 23, 2011)

@T4P Many thanks! Those comparison shots hit the spot. This model is really singing to me but I'm on the fence as to which colour to get. Decisions decisions... 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

This photo thread needs more photos, baby!


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

I agree, Kubr1ck! :-!


----------



## jamsie (Mar 14, 2010)

kubr1ck said:


> *MTG-B1000B-1AJF*
> 
> I'll share more thoughts over the next week, but first impressions are very positive. Has the weight and build quality of the last gen MT-G, but is slimmer and smaller on the wrist. In terms of attention to detail on the dial, caseback and band, it is a cut above the last one (and I love the last one and have owned four of them). For now I'll let the photos do the talking. Thanks for watching.
> 
> ...


Why is there only a LIKE when I want a LOVE button?! This is the one I was after, and I see your source SOLD OUT!


----------



## jamsie (Mar 14, 2010)

kubr1ck said:


> This photo thread needs more photos, baby!
> 
> View attachment 13237503


Time4Playnow & Kubr1ck look what you made me do now....just finished shopping at Rakuten five min ago ....I'm now up to 7 new G-Shocks in three months time!


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

jamsie said:


> Time4Playnow & Kubr1ck look what you made me do now....just finished shopping at Rakuten five min ago ....I'm now up to 7 new G-Shocks in three months time!





















:-d ;-) :-!


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

jamsie said:


> Time4Playnow & Kubr1ck look what you made me do now....just finished shopping at Rakuten five min ago ....I'm now up to 7 new G-Shocks in three months time!


Awesome!!! Then, my work here is done. :-d:-d:-d


----------



## gnus411 (May 19, 2007)

Moar pics...🤜









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## jamsie (Mar 14, 2010)

Time4Playnow said:


> Awesome!!! Then, my work here is done. :-d:-d:-d


JAWS "We're gonna need a bigger boat..." NO I'm gonna need a BIGGER WATCH BOX!


----------



## jamsie (Mar 14, 2010)

kubr1ck said:


> :-d ;-) :-!


WATCHSHOP on Rakuten was a pleasure to deal with, and has made dreams come TRUE!


----------



## gnus411 (May 19, 2007)

Ordered mine from Chino, but looks like they sold out with the quickness suprisingly.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## gnus411 (May 19, 2007)

Some initial thoughts:

*Design/Face* - In comparison to the previous generation, they've added touches that make the whole look more refined. Smaller footprint, spherical sapphire, textured dials and trim, additional metal components on the dial, and less visible resin on the core case. The LED is also super bright and refracts off of the metal elements creating a cool effect.

*Size *- Smaller than the previous iteration, but by no means a small watch. Shaving off another 25% on the height would make it perfect IMO. That said, it slots in nicely between squares on the small side, and the s1000/GWG's on the large. I've been wearing squares pretty exclusively for the past few months, and every time I strapped on the s1000, it felt huge. The GWG felt enormous. This feels bigger, but within reason.

*Strap *- Very close to the 5000 strap, but the thicker strap provides a little more support. Definitely a premium strap. Also stays in place nicely.

*Overall *- Super happy with this update overall!


----------



## gnus411 (May 19, 2007)

Lume!









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## nkwatchy (Feb 23, 2011)

gnus411 said:


> Some initial thoughts:
> 
> *Design/Face* - In comparison to the previous generation, they've added touches that make the whole look more refined. Smaller footprint, spherical sapphire, textured dials and trim, additional metal components on the dial, and less visible resin on the core case. The LED is also super bright and refracts off of the metal elements creating a cool effect.
> 
> ...


Great photos and write up! I assume you're referring to the Oceanus s1000?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## gnus411 (May 19, 2007)

nkwatchy said:


> Great photos and write up! I assume you're referring to the Oceanus s1000?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Thanks! I was actually referring to the MTG-S1000; the previous generation of this line.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## nkwatchy (Feb 23, 2011)

gnus411 said:


> Thanks! I was actually referring to the MTG-S1000; the previous generation of this line.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Ohh ok cool, thanks

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Some more photos..... ;-)


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

Black IP body and red accents: the first MT-G that I truly crave:

https://www.g-central.com/g-shock-mtg-b1000b-1a4-black-ip-and-red-band/

(sorry if old news, but new to me)


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

Miklos86 said:


> Black IP body and red accents: the first MT-G that I truly crave:
> 
> https://www.g-central.com/g-shock-mtg-b1000b-1a4-black-ip-and-red-band/
> 
> (sorry if old news, but new to me)


Goodness. That looks nice! The red strap definitely suits the red accents. Now that is a bold piece.


----------



## teaumaz (Jun 30, 2017)

Just got back from taking this baby out for a sunbath. Comfy watch for sure...


----------



## jamsie (Mar 14, 2010)

So thanks to our primary G-Shock instigators here I couldn't say NO anymore and reached out to WATCHSHOP on Rakuten for mine...the Black & Red model was SOLD out! So I was gonna go for the brushed steel model, decided to email WATCHSHOP on 6/21 and inquire when they might have the Black & Red in stock again.. received an email back within an hour or so saying they had more arriving 6/23 and gave me a link for purchase. Surprised it was also shipped on 6/23 and arrived today in the USA on 6/26 FAST..fantastic service and what an AMAZING watch!


----------



## CC (Nov 1, 2016)

Just ordered one for a crazy low price.

Probably an error and will get cancelled but we'll see...


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Miklos86 said:


> Black IP body and red accents: the first MT-G that I truly crave:
> 
> https://www.g-central.com/g-shock-mtg-b1000b-1a4-black-ip-and-red-band/
> 
> (sorry if old news, but new to me)


Nice to see some better photos of this piece. I'm glad they differentiated the dial a bit from the other black version.


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

jamsie said:


> So thanks to our primary G-Shock instigators here I couldn't say NO anymore and reached out to WATCHSHOP on Rakuten for mine...the Black & Red model was SOLD out! So I was gonna go for the brushed steel model, decided to email WATCHSHOP on 6/21 and inquire when they might have the Black & Red in stock again.. received an email back within an hour or so saying they had more arriving 6/23 and gave me a link for purchase. Surprised it was also shipped on 6/23 and arrived today in the USA on 6/26 FAST..fantastic service and what an AMAZING watch!
> View attachment 13252873


Nice! Congrats, man. You're gonna love it.


----------



## jamsie (Mar 14, 2010)

One more picture for prosperity today...


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

jamsie said:


> One more picture for prosperity today...
> View attachment 13253459


I'm glad we could help instigate you. Errr, glad we played some part as instigators in your purchase! :-d:-d:-d

Congrats, that is really a great looking watch!!! I hope I can resist getting that one too later on. :-d

Enjoy that beauty!!:-!


----------



## jamsie (Mar 14, 2010)

I thank you for your part for the push I needed to grab the MT-G!


----------



## CC (Nov 1, 2016)

CC said:


> Just ordered one for a crazy low price.
> 
> Probably an error and will get cancelled but we'll see...


Thought it was too good to be true but it's on its way.
£380 delivered :-D

Will post pics when it arrives.


----------



## gnus411 (May 19, 2007)

My two favorite things to collect...G's and J's...









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)

kubr1ck said:


> View attachment 13262651


It's your pics that help push me over the edge on purchases. Hope you're proud of yourself? :-d

Got my PROTREK PRW-7000TN-8JR after your pics now this one is ordered. :-!


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

CC said:


> Thought it was too good to be true but it's on its way.
> £380 delivered :-D
> 
> Will post pics when it arrives.


Would you PM me a link?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## CC (Nov 1, 2016)

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Would you PM me a link?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/hey-i-spotted-casio-deal-here-3590274-120.html#post46396929


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

CC said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/hey-i-spotted-casio-deal-here-3590274-120.html#post46396929


Ah yes I saw this but it wasn't the black one but it's fine I guess I'll wait for another day.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Acropora (Jul 28, 2012)

Fresh from my AD!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

andyahs said:


> It's your pics that help push me over the edge on purchases. Hope you're proud of yourself? :-d
> 
> Got my PROTREK PRW-7000TN-8JR after your pics now this one is ordered. :-!


I guess nobody warned you that I'm a Casio mole planted here on F17 to take all your monies! :-d


----------



## AstroAtlantique (Feb 14, 2018)

Looks pretty good to me, very massive watch with a high attention to detail: especially considering lugs attachement.
I do not want to jinx (XD) but I would like to know if some of the owners of this watch had experienced an "hour hand backlash": I mean that, as happened to a V1 GULFMASTER and a GRAVITYMASTER, the hour hand goes off of alignement also after a very little bump; it is a very annoying problem IMHO .


----------



## Jomarr (Apr 27, 2018)

Does any one has a comparison pics with the MTG-S1000


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

AstroAtlantique said:


> Looks pretty good to me, very massive watch with a high attention to detail: especially considering lugs attachement.
> I do not want to jinx (XD) but I would like to know if some of the owners of this watch had experienced an "hour hand backlash": I mean that, as happened to a V1 GULFMASTER and a GRAVITYMASTER, the hour hand goes off of alignement also after a very little bump; it is a very annoying problem IMHO .


If you are looking for someone to intentionally "bump" their MTG-B1000 to see if the hour hand goes out of alignment - you'll have to look to someone else, cause it won't be me. ;-)


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Time4Playnow said:


> If you are looking for someone to intentionally "bump" their MTG-B1000 to see if the hour hand goes out of alignment - you'll have to look to someone else, cause it won't be me. ;-)


LOL I knew you were going to post this response.


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Jomarr said:


> Does any one has a comparison pics with the MTG-S1000











The B1000 has a smaller, thinner dial, so sits flatter on the wrist. Lug to Lug it is also a tad smaller. Overall a more comfortable watch than the S1000, though I love the S1000s as well. The G1000s are a little too big in my opinion to be comfortable for daily use.


----------



## Jomarr (Apr 27, 2018)

kubr1ck said:


> Jomarr said:
> 
> 
> > Does any one has a comparison pics with the MTG-S1000
> ...


. Thank you for the pic


----------



## GeSte (Aug 1, 2014)

kubr1ck said:


> View attachment 13275609
> 
> 
> The B1000 has a smaller, thinner dial, so sits flatter on the wrist. Lug to Lug it is also a tad smaller. Overall a more comfortable watch than the S1000, though I love the S1000s as well. The G1000s are a little too big in my opinion to be comfortable for daily use.


Thank you for the comparison pics!

S1000 - Size of case : 58.6×53.5×15.5mm. Total weight : 188g

B1000 - Size (H × W × D): 55.8 × 51.7 × 14.4 mm. Weight: 123 g

From https://www.casio-intl.com/in/en/wat/watch_detail/MTG-S1000D-1A/

https://casio.jp/wat/watch_detail/MTG-B1000-1A/


----------



## guilherme (Sep 18, 2011)

Could anyone take and post a comparison picture with the G(W)-9300?

Thanks!


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

GeSte said:


> Thank you for the comparison pics!
> 
> S1000 - Size of case : 58.6×53.5×15.5mm. Total weight : 188g
> 
> ...


I think the (about) 3mm reduction in lug-to-lug size can be the difference between being "big' and being "too big"


----------



## jamsie (Mar 14, 2010)

Is a very photogenic watch


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

guilherme said:


> Could anyone take and post a comparison picture with the G(W)-9300?
> 
> Thanks!


Here you are...


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Naturally had to take a comparo shot with these two... ;-)

Funny how the MTG's dial almost looks complex compared to the simple dial of the Manaslu. But I guess if you're out in the wilderness, the last thing you need is to have any trouble seeing the time. ;-) And I guarantee that will never be an issue on this Protrek!!! :-d (I suppose it would work equally well if you were drunk!) :-d:-d:-d


----------



## CC (Nov 1, 2016)

Damn, that looks nice!

First impressions? How does it wear/feel?

(Hovering over the 'Buy' button)


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

CC said:


> Damn, that looks nice!
> 
> First impressions? How does it wear/feel?
> 
> (Hovering over the 'Buy' button)


First impression, it looks awesome, feels very light and is extremely comfortable. It appears to have a large-diameter dial. I just measured the bezel and it's about 46mm across. (Maybe 46.5) But the widest part of the watch from 9-3, including the crown, is 52mm.

I just weighed both it and my MTG-B1000. To my shock, the MTG is just 122 grams while the Protrek is 134!!! I never would have guessed it. Not that the MTG feels heavy by any stretch, but I think it's because most of its weight is concentrated in the watch head, while the Protrek's weight is more evenly distributed and so it feels lighter than it actually is. This Manaslu is one of those watches that, for me, will "disappear" on the wrist. Until I catch a glimpse of it, that is. :-d

High-quality feel though. Don't hover - just buy.


----------



## gnus411 (May 19, 2007)

Couple more random pics for this thread.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

Got myself an unboxing today. 

Initial impression is good, I like most part of it. But my initial complain is the button has some side to side play, maybe its for shock absorbing? The iOS app works good for my 15 min impression. Its quite entertaining seeing the hands dance around changing world time. Looks like this will stuck on my wrist over weekend. 

Here comes the photos:

My "usual drug dealer"









Whats inside









OK ...









Master of G?









The goodie inside.









Fresh with plastic wrap









Tag









Natural light









On the wrist









On 6.5" wrist 









Quite low profile


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

stockae92 said:


> Got myself an unboxing today.
> 
> Initial impression is good, I like most part of it. But my initial complain is the button has some side to side play, maybe its for shock absorbing? The iOS app works good for my 15 min impression. Its quite entertaining seeing the hands dance around changing world time. Looks like this will stuck on my wrist over weekend.
> 
> ...


Great shots man! Congrats!

And which button are you referring to? I'll have to check on mine later.


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

kubr1ck said:


> Great shots man! Congrats!
> 
> And which button are you referring to? I'll have to check on mine later.


Thanks

All three buttons are like that.

I have not use the crown yet since the app took care of everything


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

kubr1ck said:


> Great shots man! Congrats!
> 
> And which button are you referring to? I'll have to check on mine later.


Thanks

All three buttons are like that.

I have not use the crown yet since the app took care of everything


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

stockae92 said:


> Thanks
> 
> All three buttons are like that.
> 
> I have not use the crown yet since the app took care of everything


The buttons on mine do that as well. I'm sure it's normal.

Congrats on your pickup! I really like this watch!!! :-!


----------



## CC (Nov 1, 2016)

Time4Playnow said:


> Don't hover - just buy.


:think: Any chance of a MR-G size comparison?


----------



## psikat (Feb 14, 2006)

I'm waiting for the one on the red strap. Anyone else?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

CC said:


> :think: Any chance of a MR-G size comparison?


With the Protrek and MRG? Or MTG and MRG?


----------



## CC (Nov 1, 2016)

Time4Playnow said:


> With the Protrek and MRG? Or MTG and MRG?


Sorry mate. Pro Trek next to MR-G if you can.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Few more MTG comparo shots..

;-)


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

CC said:


> Sorry mate. Pro Trek next to MR-G if you can.


Here you go: https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/post-your-best-non-g-shock-casio-photos-here-casio-classic-edifice-lineage-oceanus-pro-trek-4739509-7.html#post46466181

I chose to put them into Kubr1ck's Protrek/Non-G thread, and keep this thread dedicated to the MTG-B1000. ;-)


----------



## gnus411 (May 19, 2007)

Close up!









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Acropora (Jul 28, 2012)

Since you posted a close up I wanna join

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

Time4Playnow said:


> Few more MTG comparo shots..
> 
> ;-)


Very nice mate congratulations with that collection and protrek...I had a question about the protrek what do they mean by neon LCD?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## WES51 (Mar 30, 2016)

AstroAtlantique said:


> Looks pretty good to me, very massive watch with a high attention to detail: especially considering lugs attachement.
> I do not want to jinx (XD) but I would like to know if some of the owners of this watch had experienced an "hour hand backlash": I mean that, as happened to a V1 GULFMASTER and a GRAVITYMASTER, the hour hand goes off of alignement also after a very little bump; it is a very annoying problem IMHO .


I don't have this watch, so I can't test in order to answer your question from experience. But I believe the "bumped hour hand syndrome" does 'only' affect watches with individually driven hour and minute hands, while watches with linked hour hand and minute hand are not affected by the issue. I BELIEVE the MT-G has linked hour and minute hands.

By the way, some time ago I asked the same question about the new PRW7000, if the issue was fixed on that 'new' model. I was told it was not.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Very nice mate congratulations with that collection and protrek...I had a question about the protrek what do they mean by neon LCD?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Thanks!

I assume you mean the term "neon illuminator" as stated in the description of the PRX-8000GT? (mine does not have that) I think it's a poor word choice - or bad translation. ;-) AFAIK, it means it has the same UV-backlight illumination system as found on the PRW-7000.

p.s. ask Kubr1ck in about a week.... He has the 8000GT incoming.


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Time4Playnow said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I assume you mean the term "neon illuminator" as stated in the description of the PRX-8000GT? (mine does not have that) I think it's a poor word choice - or bad translation. ;-) AFAIK, it means it has the same UV-backlight illumination system as found on the PRW-7000.
> 
> p.s. ask Kubr1ck in about a week.... He has the 8000GT incoming.


Yeah, it basically just looks like this:









Personally, it's just a gimmick that I don't really care much for, but I suppose it does look kinda cool.


----------



## AstroAtlantique (Feb 14, 2018)

Time4Playnow said:


> If you are looking for someone to intentionally "bump" their MTG-B1000 to see if the hour hand goes out of alignment - you'll have to look to someone else, cause it won't be me. ;-)


Thank you for your answer Time4Playnow; anyway, by "little bumb", I obviously wasn't meaning to drop the watch on the floor  the issue I mentioned manifests itself even after a tap of the watch on the palm of the hand.
I obviously wasn't looking someone to do this intentionally but to know if someone, after an unintentionally shock to the watch, had noticed the hour hand issue.


----------



## AstroAtlantique (Feb 14, 2018)

WES51 said:


> I don't have this watch, so I can't test in order to answer your question from experience. But I believe the "bumped hour hand syndrome" does 'only' affect watches with individually driven hour and minute hands, while watches with linked hour hand and minute hand are not affected by the issue. I BELIEVE the MT-G has linked hour and minute hands.
> 
> By the way, some time ago I asked the same question about the new PRW7000, if the issue was fixed on that 'new' model. I was told it was not.


Thank you WES51,
hope Casio solved this problem even if it's not a critical issue if we consider the automatic hands realignment function


----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

Oh and it's here! A shoutout to Chino for being so d**n efficient and clear on customs things (I'm talking it arrived to customs in Sweden late Sunday night, and was out for delivery this morning). The sizing really is great, and I feel that I could actually wear it with a shirt (which is not the case with the s1000v pictured last). Also, I decided to test the bluetooth function to get out of my comfort zone a little, and am quite delighted.


----------



## gnus411 (May 19, 2007)

Hammermountain said:


> Oh and it's here! A shoutout to Chino for being so d**n efficient and clear on customs things (I'm talking it arrived to customs in Sweden late Sunday night, and was out for delivery this morning). The sizing really is great, and I feel that I could actually wear it with a shirt (which is not the case with the s1000v pictured last). Also, I decided to test the bluetooth function to get out of my comfort zone a little, and am quite delighted.
> 
> View attachment 13290809
> 
> ...


Very nice, congrats! Had a great experience with Chino for this one as well.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## gnus411 (May 19, 2007)

stockae92 said:


> Got myself an unboxing today.
> 
> Initial impression is good, I like most part of it. But my initial complain is the button has some side to side play, maybe its for shock absorbing? The iOS app works good for my 15 min impression. Its quite entertaining seeing the hands dance around changing world time. Looks like this will stuck on my wrist over weekend.
> 
> ...


Huh...my box said MT-G in red foil. Where did you order yours from?









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## gnus411 (May 19, 2007)

Nevermind...I see you got it from Chino, as did I. Weird.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## gnus411 (May 19, 2007)

More lume!









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

gnus411 said:


> More lume!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE the lume on this watch!!! (Yes, WUS software, that is LUME, not "lime" that you keep changing it to!!) :-d:-!


----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

gnus411 said:


> Very nice, congrats! Had a great experience with Chino for this one as well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Thanks, man! And congrats to you too! It really is something. 
Also, the hands with what seems to be laser engraved lines? Totally mesmerizing.


----------



## Eric.S (Oct 2, 2017)

Most appreciate if any owner could post some size comparison to popular models.


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)

Eric.S said:


> Most appreciate if any owner could post some size comparison to popular models.


Several in the thread now.


----------



## jamsie (Mar 14, 2010)

CC said:


> Damn, that looks nice!
> 
> First impressions? How does it wear/feel?
> 
> (Hovering over the 'Buy' button)


Taken at an angle that would make any watch look large lug to lug...so this one wears flat, centered and hugs the wrist with an Armageddon kinda love.


----------



## CC (Nov 1, 2016)

^ Thanks but I was asking about the Pro Trek, I have a MTG-B.
Mine's the silver one but I'd probably prefer that black version.


----------



## jamsie (Mar 14, 2010)

Got ya! I almost bought the clean steel version, though just could not shake the crimson & black from my mind..and I'm not a black steel or titanium watch kinda guy.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

jamsie said:


> Got ya! I almost bought the clean steel version, though just could not shake the crimson & black from my mind..*and I'm not a black steel or titanium watch kinda guy.*
> View attachment 13294407


....you might be if you suddenly had a MRG-G1000B-1A on your wrist! :-d:-d


----------



## jamsie (Mar 14, 2010)

MRG is one area of the Japanese pool I have not dipped or let myself SINK into yet.... Come to think of it T4P, my favorite Breitling model I owned was the 44MM Blackbird Avenger Black Titanium and I had about seven Breitling models...so I guess I am lol!


----------



## JotaG (Jan 5, 2016)

CC said:


> ^ Thanks but I was asking about the Pro Trek, I have a MTG-B.
> Mine's the silver one but I'd probably prefer that black version.


Hi!
Do you receive it from France shop? It was correct? No problem about it?

Thank you!!

Can you upload your pics?


----------



## CC (Nov 1, 2016)

JotaG said:


> Hi!
> Do you receive it from France shop? It was correct? No problem about it?
> 
> Thank you!!
> ...


Yeah, all good although they don't have any stock now.

Nice watch but not for me so will flip it...


----------



## JotaG (Jan 5, 2016)

CC said:


> Yeah, all good although they don't have any stock now.
> 
> Nice watch but not for me so will flip it...
> 
> View attachment 13296407


Thanks so much!! Nice pic!

Now maybe I'll buy it on france shop...why do you say that it's not for you?


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)

Arrived.


----------



## jamsie (Mar 14, 2010)

THERE SHE IS! Congrats!



andyahs said:


> Arrived.


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)

Lume


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

andyahs said:


> Lume


Congrats!! Very nice. :-! Though personally I would have recommended the silver. :-d:-d:-d


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)

Time4Playnow said:


> Congrats!! Very nice. :-! Though personally I would have recommended the silver. :-d:-d:-d


Debated that decision but glad I went with that color....it's stunning. Not to say a silver won't make its way........b-)


----------



## vierasse (Jan 10, 2018)

Great pictures, this is certainly the one next on my list. Wife likes the design too, so green light on that front. ;-)
Trying to wait for a rebate opportunity though...trying to wait...


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)

Dinner watch because it's new.


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

andyahs said:


> Arrived.


Congrats man. Awesome watch.

By the way, "collect more cards" is Japanese for "buy more watches from us." :-d


----------



## gnus411 (May 19, 2007)

Pic...she's a beaut.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## riceknight (Jul 14, 2018)

My first post. I love this watch so much that I felt I had to register just so I could share it


----------



## riceknight (Jul 14, 2018)

One more


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)

Saturday at work.


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

andyahs said:


> Saturday at work.


Andy, you're making us look bad with the quality of your shots, man. Nice work! :-!


----------



## Worker (Nov 25, 2009)

andyahs said:


> Saturday at work.


I put mine up for sale as I wasn't sure about it, but gosh darn it, your pics aren't making me reconsider! Fantastic shots!


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)

Drive home.


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)

Again today.


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)

Home bound again.


----------



## JotaG (Jan 5, 2016)

How about PVD treatment on black model? Bezel have PVD too or Bezel is titanium brushed? Thank you!


----------



## riceknight (Jul 14, 2018)

JotaG said:


> How about PVD treatment on black model? Bezel have PVD too or Bezel is titanium brushed? Thank you!


The bezel is PVD treated SS, brushed with polished bevels


----------



## GeSte (Aug 1, 2014)

Just arrived for purchase!


----------



## GeSte (Aug 1, 2014)

Please delete this repeated post.


----------



## dududuckling (Jul 20, 2018)

Meee


----------



## elborderas (Jun 11, 2016)

Just got one.

Fighting in beauty with my GMW-B5000 and the RangeBeast (gorgeous in its own way)


----------



## psikat (Feb 14, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

psikat said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Great shot, man! That red is so awesome.


----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

The classic steel here:


----------



## dududuckling (Jul 20, 2018)

MTG


----------



## superflask (Feb 25, 2012)

Just received mine yesterday. It's a very sparkly watch (yes, even in black) and a great update to the original MTG, which I've been wearing since 2014.

https://photos.app......../JYH4BFndZvuhXAqVA


----------



## superflask (Feb 25, 2012)

Just received mine yesterday. It's a very sparkly watch (yes, even in black) and a great update to the original MTG, which I've been wearing since 2014.


----------



## jonno83 (Feb 6, 2015)

The Black one is one my To Buy list but not yet pulling the trigger because i'm sceptical about the IP coating. If it doesn't hold up, it's going to be a major waste of money. 

To owners of the black model, how has the IP coating been holding up ?


----------



## jonno83 (Feb 6, 2015)

double post


----------



## GeSte (Aug 1, 2014)

Just arrived!  :-!


----------



## Warwind1! (Aug 3, 2018)

I wonder if there’s a steel strap for it ? Mine is coming today but i cant seem to find a steel strap .... I emailed G-Shock / Casio and they said there isn’t ...


----------



## CC (Nov 1, 2016)

Warwind1! said:


> *I wonder if there's a steel strap for it ?* Mine is coming today but i cant seem to find a steel strap .... *I emailed G-Shock / Casio and they said there isn't* ...


So you have your answer then...


----------



## jamsie (Mar 14, 2010)

Anyone have trouble turning the Alarm ON/OFF and setting it to say 6AM? I need a few short cuts for turning the Alarm ON and setting a time. I already went through Module 5544 online and the HELP notes.

THANK YOU!


----------



## CC (Nov 1, 2016)

jamsie said:


> Anyone have trouble turning the Alarm ON/OFF and setting it to say 6AM? I need a few short cuts for turning the Alarm ON and setting a time. I already went through Module 5544 online and the HELP notes.
> 
> THANK YOU!


Can you not do it easily via the App?


----------



## jamsie (Mar 14, 2010)

CC said:


> Can you not do it easily via the App?


Not the ON & OFF and I forgot my CVS eyeglass readers LOL! Last time was via pulling the crown and some back & forth as it kept sounding at 9PM


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

jamsie said:


> Not the ON & OFF and I forgot my CVS eyeglass readers LOL! Last time was via pulling the crown and some back & forth as it kept sounding at 9PM


huh?

You can set the alarm time and ON/OFF via the app.

One thing is that the alarm reminds ON (so it will go off every day) until you set it to OFF.


----------



## jamsie (Mar 14, 2010)

stockae92 said:


> huh?
> 
> You can set the alarm time and ON/OFF via the app.
> 
> One thing is that the alarm reminds ON (so it will go off every day) until you set it to OFF.


Thank you....I can see that in the APP though to turn it OFF I had done so via the crown and it appears to be OFF now and having trouble setting it back ON via the same method.


----------



## elborderas (Jun 11, 2016)

jamsie said:


> Thank you....I can see that in the APP though to turn it OFF I had done so via the crown and it appears to be OFF now and having trouble setting it back ON via the same method.


Mmm, I am not sure I can understand the problem you have with setting the alarm, neither from the watch nor the phone.

In the watch, it is one button action, without the need to use the crown.
When in the alarm mode, press the lower right button (I think it's called button B) to toggle ON/OFF.
The second hand shows you which setting you are activating with each button press.

Within the app, at least in Android, you have a slide button to toggle the alarm too. Just don't forget to press the red big button at the bottom of the screen to save the settings in the watch.


----------



## jamsie (Mar 14, 2010)

elborderas said:


> Mmm, I am not sure I can understand the problem you have with setting the alarm, neither from the watch nor the phone.
> 
> In the watch, it is one button action, without the need to use the crown.
> When in the alarm mode, press the lower right button (I think it's called button B) to toggle ON/OFF.
> ...


Thank's brother will give this a go in just a few!


----------



## JotaG (Jan 5, 2016)




----------



## kbritt53 (Nov 20, 2017)

I am planning on purchasing the MTG-G1000D next week. Is there any indication from Casio that they will release a steel bracelet version of the MTG-B1000? I prefer the steel bracelets for comfort. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kbritt53 (Nov 20, 2017)

kbritt53 said:


> I am planning on purchasing the MTG-G1000D next week. Is there any indication from Casio that they will release a steel bracelet version of the MTG-B1000? I prefer the steel bracelets for comfort.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry, just saw a previous post regarding no bracelet version. Will pass on this one until a bracelet version is available. Maybe Casio will have one before Christmas.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elborderas (Jun 11, 2016)

JotaG said:


>


JotaG,
Is there any story behind this image?
I haven't read anywhere else about new models coming out.


----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)

Mine is on the way ...


----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)

kbritt53 said:


> Sorry, just saw a previous post regarding no bracelet version. Will pass on this one until a bracelet version is available. Maybe Casio will have one before Christmas.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here it is ...


----------



## kbritt53 (Nov 20, 2017)

harald-hans said:


> Here it is ...
> 
> View attachment 13400331


What is the model number and when will it be released?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CC (Nov 1, 2016)

harald-hans said:


> Here it is ...
> 
> View attachment 13400331


Looks better. Didn't like the metal on rubber.


----------



## atlety (May 19, 2017)

kbritt53 said:


> I am planning on purchasing the MTG-G1000D next week. Is there any indication from Casio that they will release a steel bracelet version of the MTG-B1000? I prefer the steel bracelets for comfort.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


casio released mtg with steel bracalet, i see 2 photos,


----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)

MTG-B1000D-1AER 

Here in Germany in the next 2 weeks ...


----------



## Catch22 (Dec 21, 2008)

harald-hans said:


> kbritt53 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, just saw a previous post regarding no bracelet version. Will pass on this one until a bracelet version is available. Maybe Casio will have one before Christmas.
> ...





atlety said:


> kbritt53 said:
> 
> 
> > I am planning on purchasing the MTG-G1000D next week. Is there any indication from Casio that they will release a steel bracelet version of the MTG-B1000? I prefer the steel bracelets for comfort.
> ...


I'm waiting for the bracelet version. Any official info on this?


----------



## docbrauni (Feb 12, 2018)

Catch22 said:


> I'm waiting for the bracelet version. Any official info on this?


...no official Info from Casio's side until now.

I contacted the german Shop this picture comes from and they said, that this one will be available late September at earliest...

Best regards

Stefan


----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)

Hmmm - this shop is curious ... :think:

First time I contact them they told me 2-3 weeks - sorry if this information was wrong ... :-(


----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)

Just arrived ...


----------



## elborderas (Jun 11, 2016)

harald-hans said:


> Just arrived ...
> 
> View attachment 13409081
> 
> ...


I personally have this watch since a couple of weeks and truly love it.
I can admire it anytime I want in the real world but i still get impressed by it when i see online pictures like this one. It is really beautiful 

- - - Updated - - -



harald-hans said:


> Just arrived ...
> 
> View attachment 13409081
> 
> ...


I personally have this watch since a couple of weeks and truly love it.
I can admire it anytime I want in the real world but i still get impressed by it when i see online pictures like this one. It is really beautiful


----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## Torvec (Apr 14, 2018)

https://www.g-central.com/g-shock-mtg-b1000bd-1a-mtg-b1000d-1a-with-stainless-steel-band/

I really did want that Black and Red version but after seeing the Black and Blue, i'm sold.


----------



## elborderas (Jun 11, 2016)

It's great that Casio keeps betting on this model.
I truly like mine, the MTG-B1000B and i would still get this one despite the newer models (they look awesome but I am more a red person for watches than blue).

If only they would make the steel band with the red accent matching the black color of mine, I may consider getting the band (I am also more a resin band type of person but the Metal GMW-B5000 is making me appreciate some metal bands a bit  )


----------



## F1_watches (Sep 3, 2017)

Love mine except the rubber strap keeps popping out of the metal keeper, no matter what I do. Anyone with this issue that successfully resolved it?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nolander (Feb 11, 2006)

F1_watches said:


> Love mine except the rubber strap keeps popping out of the metal keeper, no matter what I do. Anyone with this issue that successfully resolved it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Yes, you can use a rubber gasket from a sink faucet - I put one of those on the outside of the strap keeper, which will keep it from sliding away.


----------



## JotaG (Jan 5, 2016)

MTG-B1000BD-1A & MTG-B1000D-1A (real pics)

https://news.mynavi.jp/photo/article/20180918-casio2018autumn1/images/008l.jpg
https://news.mynavi.jp/photo/article/20180918-casio2018autumn1/images/009l.jpg
https://news.mynavi.jp/photo/article/20180918-casio2018autumn1/images/010l.jpg
https://news.mynavi.jp/photo/article/20180918-casio2018autumn1/images/011l.jpg
https://news.mynavi.jp/photo/article/20180918-casio2018autumn1/images/012l.jpg


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

JotaG said:


> MTG-B1000BD-1A & MTG-B1000D-1A (real pics)
> 
> https://news.mynavi.jp/photo/article/20180918-casio2018autumn1/images/008l.jpg
> https://news.mynavi.jp/photo/article/20180918-casio2018autumn1/images/009l.jpg
> ...


MTG-B1000BD-1A lookin' good....


----------



## JotaG (Jan 5, 2016)




----------



## JotaG (Jan 5, 2016)




----------



## JotaG (Jan 5, 2016)




----------



## CC (Nov 1, 2016)

A new MTG that could really tempt me...









Looks like it's available in a couple of weeks.


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

CC said:


> A new MTG that could really tempt me...
> 
> View attachment 13564995
> 
> ...


I'm right there with you, CC. I'm all over this one. |>


----------



## JotaG (Jan 5, 2016)




----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

CC said:


> A new MTG that could really tempt me...
> 
> View attachment 13564995
> 
> ...


It can be pre-ordered at the French retailer Ocarat with 3-4 weeks delivery.

https://ocarat.com/montre-mtg-b1000tf-1adr-casio-g-shock-52850.html

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## CC (Nov 1, 2016)

Yup, that's where I saw it was available soon. 
They have the MTG & Rangeman but no Froggy yet.


----------



## Prokhar (Oct 26, 2018)

Hi! Maybe someone knows whether another model B 1000 MTG on steel bracelet? Why did only red version and a silver bracelet and black IP there are red and blue. Who has information on future MTG B-series models?


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

My first Casio G was an MTG-S1000 which is the watch that hooked me.

This B1000 in the metal bracelet is quite possibly the watch I have been subconsciously waiting for. I like this one in particular.


----------



## Urabus23 (Jul 17, 2018)




----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

Prokhar said:


> Hi! Maybe someone knows whether another model B 1000 MTG on steel bracelet? Why did only red version and a silver bracelet and black IP there are red and blue. Who has information on future MTG B-series models?


I hope CASIO will develop the black and red full metal


----------



## anto1980 (Jun 9, 2008)

I have to choose between black or silver. The first one seems nicer but the silver is more scratch resistant...
What about PVD treatment after some years? 

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

.


----------



## memento_mori (May 1, 2009)




----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## jhe888 (May 14, 2012)

The crystal isn't flat, it has some curve. (Someone asked early in the thread.)

I don't know that you can see that here, but this is mine. I just got it.


----------



## oz2124 (Sep 15, 2012)

Owned this for 3 months, absolutely love it !




























Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

.


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Rekindling the thread out of my pure excitement for this beauty. It has some pretty stunning finish considering the price. Casio really gives you your moneys worth in that department. My old Oceanus ocw-s100 was another piece that just stunned me in terms of finish for the price. Anyway, here is my contribution. I tried to show off the Zaratsu here and it came out pretty well.


----------



## eonflux (Aug 14, 2007)

Picked up a GWG1000 as a beater, got me into looking at G Shocks, led to this MTG


----------



## sonny (Oct 25, 2006)

I got one of these beauties for a present recently.
I have always been a Casio fan, but these are next level.

PSX_20191225_094009 by Sonny Bobal, on Flickr


----------



## sonny (Oct 25, 2006)

2020-01-28_06-49-33 by Sonny Bobal, on Flickr


----------



## Wetrudgeon (Oct 8, 2012)

Purchased in February. Please excuse poor photo.








We trudge on.


----------



## WestleyMark (Jan 27, 2018)

This one is really tempting. I also like the resin straps, but the red accents really make the dial.


----------



## WestleyMark (Jan 27, 2018)

Looks great. Are you happy with the fit?



Wetrudgeon said:


> Purchased in February. Please excuse poor photo.
> View attachment 14963285
> 
> 
> We trudge on.


----------



## WestleyMark (Jan 27, 2018)

That's a beauty! It appears to wear well.



kubr1ck said:


> *MTG-B1000B-1AJF*
> 
> I'll share more thoughts over the next week, but first impressions are very positive. Has the weight and build quality of the last gen MT-G, but is slimmer and smaller on the wrist. In terms of attention to detail on the dial, caseback and band, it is a cut above the last one (and I love the last one and have owned four of them). For now I'll let the photos do the talking. Thanks for watching.
> 
> ...


----------



## WestleyMark (Jan 27, 2018)

Now, that looks very cool.



riceknight said:


> My first post. I love this watch so much that I felt I had to register just so I could share it


----------



## WestleyMark (Jan 27, 2018)

How do you like the fit of the MTG versus the GWG?



dududuckling said:


> Meee


----------



## teehan (Jul 4, 2012)

mine was purchased yesterday..


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

MTG-B1000XBD-1AER








 MTG-B1000B-1A4ER


----------



## Fookus (Oct 16, 2013)

Cross post MTG = Energy

I like the Bluetooth and fast response and strap!


----------



## Fookus (Oct 16, 2013)

View attachment 14983755


View attachment 14983757


Cross post MTG = Energy

I like the Bluetooth and fast response and strap!


----------



## RaoulLeLapin (May 5, 2018)

The blue metal bracelet mtg-b1000bd. It's pretty and playful under any light.


----------



## zeuloa (Jan 28, 2011)

This one came in yesterday... Amazing watch that would be the perfect one-watch!


























This one is up for grabs if anyone is interested...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anto1980 (Jun 9, 2008)

Finally bracelet on my MTG-B1000B!!!


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## Ralphee (Sep 8, 2007)

MTG-B1000BD, looks nice in the dark, too...


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

MTG-B1000XBD-1AER


----------



## Urabus23 (Jul 17, 2018)




----------



## aneflan (Sep 25, 2017)

Got this couple days ago. Now on fence if i should keep it or sell and get Citizen Bn0118-55e that i allready ordered and is waiting in dhl locker. After bazillion flips (really propably like 30-50 in couple years) i really try to settle on one watch. Citizen propably would suit that purpose better but i really like also this mtg.

I got mtg in exhange of a watch that cost me 355€ but i guess i would easily get it sold for attleast 400€ here.
Citizen was 280€.

Really hard choice!


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

Got mine today 



This is by far the best made and the most comfortable G-shock I've ever had. The size is just right for my 7.25" wrist. I love the attention to little details, like the texture on hands, mix of brushed and polished surfaces on the bracelet.. 
I was worried that I might hate the blue inlay on the inside of the bracelet, but you can't actually see it on the wrist. The red inlay on the SS version makes the whole thing look cheap.
After all sorts of Rangemen, Mudmasters, GMWs, the Rangebeast,...this is the best looking G. So far at least..


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

21.12.2019










MTG-B1000XBD-1AER


----------



## R Black (Dec 25, 2017)

Decided it was time for a G shock, not had one for a while, having flipped all my others. I am really liking this one, great size too.


----------



## R Black (Dec 25, 2017)




----------



## Wokka (Oct 27, 2020)

I quite like them........


----------



## Jud-69 (Mar 18, 2013)

Wokka said:


> I quite like them........
> View attachment 15534433


Wow! I thought long and hard about which way to go, black/resin in the end, but that collection is amazing, very jealous. Big congrats


----------



## Tomkant (Mar 23, 2018)

Hello!


----------



## thomastoyota7168 (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## thomastoyota7168 (Oct 1, 2020)

I prefer silver/black strap versions as suitable for office as well. The MTG is very shiny. Anyway the long strap tends to get loose udr the steel buckle and portrudes out. Prefer the GST B100 strap.


----------

